# Gingerbreak isnt working..



## Joel57 (Jan 17, 2012)

My Xperia Play 2.3.3 (R800x ) I sat there last night left it running, PLUGGED IN TO MY PC, WITH DEBUGGING ON AND SD CARD IN, and I went to bed at 9:30, woke up at 3 AM and it was still saying Rooting May take a few minutes. Tried multiple times, really want my device rooted. Help please.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Try SuperOneClick, that has always worked for me, you can get it here: http://shortfuse.org/?page_id=2


----------

